# Huffy Camaro On Cl



## Bikerider007 (Jun 27, 2016)

Don't know if this is a good or bad deal but $50 is not a lot. Well maybe, it needs a lot of cleanup.

https://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/bik/5656744144.html

https://images.craigslist.org/00z0z_bzQ7Wnr4aja_1200x900.jpg


----------



## Bikerider007 (Jul 3, 2016)

Bump, front fender is missing. Honestly hated Huffy crap growing up in the 80s but any opinions out there?


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 3, 2016)

My opinion means nothing to myself or others. But I wouldn't touch a Huffy, even for $50.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 3, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> My opinion means nothing to myself or others. But I wouldn't touch a Huffy, even for $50.



I hear that, they are almost as bad schweens.


----------



## Bikerider007 (Jul 3, 2016)

Haha. Appreciate the responses. I know my older road bikes but not sure on these and prewar, still putting feelers out for CABE type bikes. I'll get there. Thanks guys!!
Rob


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 4, 2016)

Bikerider007 said:


> Haha. Appreciate the responses. I know my older road bikes but not sure on these and prewar, still putting feelers out for CABE type bikes. I'll get there. Thanks guys!!
> Rob



There are folks here into older road bikes, even 80's schwinn road bikes?!  Heck Vince even likes his Cheetos bike.....your doin fine.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 4, 2016)

That is a garden bike. The only reason I repainted a girl's frame Camaro to sell is because I basically got it for free. If you find a mint, and I mean MINT men's Camaro bike, you're looking at about $200. Depending on the color.

This is roached though, it's spent too much time in a dessert!


----------



## spoker (Jul 4, 2016)

some of the tan huffy balloon tired bikes came with lightening darts,$30.00 to $50.00 prices around here


----------



## partsguy (Jul 4, 2016)

spoker said:


> some of the tan huffy balloon tired bikes came with lightening darts,$30.00 to $50.00 prices around here




Tan huffy with lightening darts? What are you talking about?


----------



## spoker (Jul 4, 2016)

thought they were huffs,maby one of the other low end bikes,oh well do a search


----------



## spoker (Jul 4, 2016)

Murray


----------



## spoker (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## spoker (Jul 4, 2016)

these pics work for ya parts guy?


----------

